# Honda mechanic



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody know a good Honda mechanic? Will travel but pearl and, Alvin area would be great. TRX 420 has fire and fuel but will not start. Probably a cam shaft sensor but don't want to throw parts at it without knowing for sure.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2817042546. James. Friend of mine in Alvin. Works on Atv's


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Hotrod gave him a call thsi Am and waiting on a call back now


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good deal


----------

